# as for now, Hungarian is too difficult for me :)



## Zaduma

Google Translator gave me this answer: megbocsátás, a magyar túl nehéz nekem az idő  I imagine it can not be correct  Any suggestions?


----------



## bibax

I should say:

Bocsássa meg nekem, kérem, de a magyar nyelv eddig nekem túl nehéz.

_Without warranty._


----------



## Zsanna

If you'd like a really close translation for the text in the title (and as I can't see any reference to "sorry" or "excuse me" there), I'd say something like this:

_A magyar még túl nehezen megy egyelőre_. (If you have already started learning.)
or 
_A magyar még túl nehéz nekem_. (In all cases.)

But I'd like to add that for me it would be more natural if you could specify _what_ in Hungarian is too difficult
e.g. _Magyarul még nem tudok írni_. = I can't write in Hungarian as yet. 
(Now the English looks a bit lame, but I assure you this sounds as if you could write in Hungarian quite well!)


----------



## francisgranada

Other versions:

_(Elnézést, de)_ a magyar még túl nehéz nekem.
_(Elnézést,)_ számomra a magyar még túl nehéz.

(_elnézést_ is _excuse me_)


************ 
P.S. Bocs Zsanna, nem vettem észre, hogy közben te is válaszoltál...


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> ... Bocsássa meg nekem, kérem, de a magyar nyelv eddig nekem túl nehéz. _Without warranty. _


 
Ahoj Bibax ,
Your version is perfect and very polite.


----------

